# Moda anni 70



## Tebe (16 Giugno 2015)

Madonna santa!
Ma guardate se foto vi prego!
Quelle a pagina 8 ci vedo troppo jb! 

Ahahahahahahaha 
http://www.repubblica.it/tecnologia...ge_della_moda_uomo_anni_70-116939330/1/?rss#1


----------



## Tebe (16 Giugno 2015)

Madonnaaaaaaa,  quelli a pagina 26!
Muoro!


----------



## Tebe (16 Giugno 2015)

Cristo.
Quelli a pagina 27 sono...raccapriccianti.


----------



## Fantastica (16 Giugno 2015)

Veramente orribiliiiiii! Ma quelli a sinistra di pagina 27?!?! Ahahahahhahah


----------



## Fantastica (16 Giugno 2015)

Secondo me c'era la gioia di aver sdoganato l'omosessualità. Lo si spiega solo così. Per me tutti froci (tranne forse quelli di sinistra a pagina 27 appunto)


----------



## free (16 Giugno 2015)

ma che shampoo si usava?
sembrano tutti il Ken


----------



## brenin (16 Giugno 2015)

Avendo vissuto gli anni '70, trovo più corrispondenti queste foto :

http://www.elle.it/Moda/moda-anni-70#3

e queste

http://moda.pourfemme.it/foto/moda-anni-70_5581_15.html

che non quelle "americane" di pessimo gusto........ per me !


----------



## perplesso (15 Novembre 2015)

in effetti spero che negli anni '70 la gente vi vestisse più come ha postato Brenin


----------



## brenin (16 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> in effetti spero che negli anni '70 la gente vi vestisse più come ha postato Brenin


Penso che se tra 30/40 anni venissero postate foto tipo queste :

https://www.google.it/search?q=jean...CgkI#tbm=isch&q=jean+paul+gaultier+collection

la gente penserebbe che vestivamo da "marziani"..... penso che lo stesso discorso valga per quelle foto "stereotipate" originariamente postate. Tra l'altro negli anni '70 noi giovani di soldini in tasca ne avevamo proprio pochini per permetterci stravaganze del genere.


----------

